# Vikas Uppal - 17 years old, world's tallest youth (possibly world's tallest human)



## KIMCHI

this young son of a gun is HUGE !!

originally from rohtak, haryana india, hes 17 years old.
he was reportedly to be 8-3 and 430 pounds


he is still growing and may surpass robert wadlow's record for being the world's tallest man

nba should take a look at this guy, not only is he super tall, hes super thick also, there has to be some kind of hormonal disorder for this guy to reach this kind of size (tallest possible height for a any normal person is around 7-9)
he also has no trouble moving around with ease even with such an immense height (a rarity for someone with such gigantic size)
him and sultan kosen (another 8 foot dude, whom doctor predict to grow to 8-2) will give yao ming someone to look up to.
if hes able to live into his mid-20's, i wouldnt be surprise if he reach the mark of 10 feet tall.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2004/20040112/punjab.htm

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2004/20040112/punjab1.htm#16


----------



## BallBiologist

He shoudn't play because it might mess him up (unless he is perfectly healthy)


----------



## Charlotte_______

Wow, and he moves with no problems? Somebody give this kid a basketball. 










But likely he will live for another 4-5 years due to his condition.


----------



## Priest

wow...Im sure he wouldnt do anything with a basketball but WOW


----------



## Crossword

Dude should enter the draft... even if he can only play for 4-5 years, even if he doesn't have any skills, it doesn't matter. All he has to do is catch the ball in the post and dunk. Plain & simple...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If he doesn't have any trouble moving, will he still die young?

Is there anything wrong with his heart? 

Either way, he'll never be a basketball player.


----------



## Mattsanity

My god. He is not human.


----------



## BallBiologist

He doesn't look like he is 430 pounds heavy... he's wearing a long sleeve shirt and pants so you can't really tell....

they must be using a bad scale..


----------



## Absynth

it looks like he could eat that lil dude in the picture...


----------



## JazzMan

The tallest man in the world is Radhouane Charbib, who has been measured by Guinness at 7'9" and a quarter. THere are no living men who have been officially recorded as being taller. THe guy is not 8'3" - fact. People are always exaggerated.

That said, he can't be far off the record. He's got to be around 7'7", and if he's still growing he could take it soon.


----------



## shazha

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The tallest man in the world is Radhouane Charbib, who has been measured by Guinness at 7'9" and a quarter. THere are no living men who have been officially recorded as being taller. THe guy is not 8'3" - fact. People are always exaggerated.
> 
> That said, he can't be far off the record. He's got to be around 7'7", and if he's still growing he could take it soon.


i dunno man, cuz alot of indian people are really short. Im indian and 6 foot tall, i would say im taller than most of the indians i know with the exception of a few that are like 6'5. 

Just by that picture i would say alot of those men would be under 6 foot, say 5'8". Even if they are 6 feet tall, that would make the guy 8 foot easily then dont ya reckon.

most of them are exagerrated, but this guy is huge. He doenst look skinny either. He has his arms behind his back pushing his shoulders back, so he would be alot broarder standing up straight. 

im with the guy before, give him a basketball. its never too late! imagine the type of defensive intimidator he would be.


----------



## Ballyhoo

That picture looks like a lineup for a pickup basketball game, and the guy on the right is trying to decide who to pick first for his team.

:grinning:


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> That picture looks like a lineup for a pickup basketball game, and the guy on the right is trying to decide who to pick first for his team.
> 
> :grinning:


A very tough decision has to be made.


----------



## Tragedy

damn, i wonder how many first cousin marriages it took to make that


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> The tallest man in the world is Radhouane Charbib, who has been measured by Guinness at 7'9" and a quarter. THere are no living men who have been officially recorded as being taller. THe guy is not 8'3" - fact. People are always exaggerated.
> 
> That said, he can't be far off the record. He's got to be around 7'7", and if he's still growing he could take it soon.


record were made to be broken, ever heard of that before ??
and for your info he was featured in ripley's believe or not, so its not like hes 8-3 because he said so.
and judging by the pic even if the second tallest guy in the pic (the one with black jacket) is 5-8, then dont you think that will make the shortest guy in the pic 4-6 ????? i am sure the shortest guy isnt much shorter than 5-2, and the second tallest guy is easily 6 feet tall and more.

dude is a legit 8-3, if hes 7-7 then dont you think that will make all these guys in the pic 5-5 and below  which i highly doubt it, dude isnt skinny at all, look at how THICK he is, most of all hes still growing, and appear to be perfectly healthy.

with a population of 1 billion, there gotta be a whole bunch of 
tall people in india, yes most of them are short but lot of them are really tall especially in northern india (what a irony, it happen in china the same way too) and lot of them are well within the range of 6 to 6-7.

nba should give this guy a tryout, if he can live long enough into his mid-20's, lets say, 25, then he can easily reach the mark of 10 feet and perhaps more.
this kid is for real, lets just stay tune and see what will happen.
he definately deserve a place in the league.


----------



## The_Franchise

Interestingly enough, this thread was moved to the *NBA Draft* forum...


----------



## sMaK

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> damn, i wonder how many first cousin marriages it took to make that


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## shazha

Hey but what if they do surgery on him like they did to Pavel. Does this kid have gigantism? IS that why he will die young?

If they could stop it in pavel why not this kid.


----------



## 1 Penny

I doubt he'd live very long. 

His pituary gland must be acting up, as most cases of "gigantism".


But if he moves fine and he is able to live normally, then he has good chance to survive. But they may need to "medically" stop his growth. His heart will take a beating, carrying that much blood around a huge size body. If he can be trained and medically assisted he can live normal and can have a bright future in basketball... or a circus...


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> I doubt he'd live very long.
> 
> His pituary gland must be acting up, as most cases of "gigantism".
> 
> 
> But if he moves fine and he is able to live normally, then he has good chance to survive. But they may need to "medically" stop his growth. His heart will take a beating, carrying that much blood around a huge size body. If he can be trained and medically assisted he can live normal and can have a bright future in basketball... or a circus...


gigantism itself wont cause heart failure, you guys gotta remember that robert wadlow, the tallest man in history, die not because his heart was taking a beating, he die because he had blisters on his foot and not knowing about it, the key for folks suffer from gigantism is to avoid minor injuries as much as possible, because their ability to combat injuries is less than half of a normal person

had robert wadlow not suffer from that minor foot injuries, and lived into his late-20's he would definately reach the mark of 10 feet. he wont die because he didnt medically stop his growth, i am sure he must have been thinking how tall he can possibly reach, i am wondering the same thing too, i mean let this kid grow to his full adult size, if everything goes well and he can live perfectlly into his mid-20's or late-20's, i say he'll reach to a height of around 10 feet, maybe a little more.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

it would sure suck if living into your mid twenties was consitered adequate. 

i hope this guy lives a long and happy life, and hopefully he will play some b-ball while hes at it.


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> record were made to be broken, ever heard of that before ??
> and for your info he was featured in ripley's believe or not, so its not like hes 8-3 because he said so.
> and judging by the pic even if the second tallest guy in the pic (the one with black jacket) is 5-8, then dont you think that will make the shortest guy in the pic 4-6 ????? i am sure the shortest guy isnt much shorter than 5-2, and the second tallest guy is easily 6 feet tall and more.
> 
> dude is a legit 8-3, if hes 7-7 then dont you think that will make all these guys in the pic 5-5 and below  which i highly doubt it, dude isnt skinny at all, look at how THICK he is, most of all hes still growing, and appear to be perfectly healthy.
> 
> with a population of 1 billion, there gotta be a whole bunch of
> tall people in india, yes most of them are short but lot of them are really tall especially in northern india (what a irony, it happen in china the same way too) and lot of them are well within the range of 6 to 6-7.
> 
> nba should give this guy a tryout, if he can live long enough into his mid-20's, lets say, 25, then he can easily reach the mark of 10 feet and perhaps more.
> this kid is for real, lets just stay tune and see what will happen.
> he definately deserve a place in the league.


I don't believe heights until they're measured offically. There have been loads of guys claiming to be 8 feet, but when officially measured they're way short.

Guinness must know about this guys by now. That Sultan Kosen fellow has been known about for over a year, and he still hasn't broken the record despite supposedly being 8'1. 

I personally do not believe a guy could break the record by EIGHT INCHES without anyone noticing up to now.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Wow, and he moves with no problems? Somebody give this kid a basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But likely he will live for another 4-5 years due to his condition.


My goodness  

That's really HUGE

In any case in this picture he looks to be quite healty.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i read something on hoopshype about another giant, also over 8' (if memory serves) but he is from iran and is actually in training for the draft.


----------



## onetwo88

The story on the iran guy is on the insidehoops archive of rumors, http://insidehoops.com/basketball-rumors.shtml

Very bottom

"Iran’s basketball player of Zob Ahan Isfahan, Jaber Rouzbahani left for the US on Monday. The 223 cm Iranian giant is to try his chance for joining an NBA club, after two months of nonstop training." IranMania


----------



## ElevatorMan

Holllllllllllllllly SHiiiiiitttttttt..... this kid is freaking huge..honestly liek it doesnt even look real when he stands in a group with these guys.. i wonder how long it willtake for the scouts to get there and harass this kid... i hope he isnt forced into playing basketall though... if he only ha a couple of years left in him then i thnk it should be done doing what he wants not everyone else


----------



## pr0wler

i hope they can stop his growth and he can live a decent life (maybe live to 40 or something) and be relatively healthy. I bet if he had access to good medical treatment he would live a fairly long life. He can still play in the NBA if he is 8'3'' or whatever....no need to be 10 feet, that's just ridiculous.

also that iranian guy.......223 inches only measures out to be about 7'4''. Sure.....that aint short...but its to a point where you still have to have some basketball skill in order to be effective. Not sure how good he will be, if he makes it at all.


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't believe heights until they're measured offically. There have been loads of guys claiming to be 8 feet, but when officially measured they're way short.
> 
> Guinness must know about this guys by now. That Sultan Kosen fellow has been known about for over a year, and he still hasn't broken the record despite supposedly being 8'1.
> 
> I personally do not believe a guy could break the record by EIGHT INCHES without anyone noticing up to now.


not really, ri myong hun (or michael ri), the north korean basketball giant who has been 7-9 (7-10 in shoes) for many years and has been a celebrity in asian game, was never in the record book until 99, that pretty much tells you the effiency of guinnness book of records.

as for sultan kosen, he has been officially measured at 7-11 and half without shoes last year but he wasnt even included in this year's guinness book of record, oh well i guess no one has notice sultan kosen right ??  
i am sure hes a lot taller than that 7-8 tunisian fellow right ?

anyway, according to this guy's growth pattern, hes well on his way to reach a height of 10 feet or more if he can continue to live into his mid-20's, which is very likely, unless they permanantly stop his growth.


----------



## dcrono3

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> gigantism itself wont cause heart failure, you guys gotta remember that robert wadlow, the tallest man in history, die not because his heart was taking a beating, he die because he had blisters on his foot and not knowing about it, the key for folks suffer from gigantism is to avoid minor injuries as much as possible, because their ability to combat injuries is less than half of a normal person
> 
> had robert wadlow not suffer from that minor foot injuries, and lived into his late-20's he would definately reach the mark of 10 feet. he wont die because he didnt medically stop his growth, i am sure he must have been thinking how tall he can possibly reach, i am wondering the same thing too, i mean let this kid grow to his full adult size, if everything goes well and he can live perfectlly into his mid-20's or late-20's, i say he'll reach to a height of around 10 feet, maybe a little more.


Wouldn't this rule out playing in the NBA for this guy? Your not suppose to getminor injuries right? But if he is banging in th epost with Shaq, he is gonna get injuried a bit. If he plays in the post he is guarenteed to get at least a few minor injuries, and that would be wise, if just for his health, to not play in the NBA. I mean if a blister killed the other guy, I'm sure this guy would get more serious stuff than blisters if he palys in the NBA.


----------



## mysterio

First of all he is 18, second of all the guys around him are really short. They put him next to a midget on the right, and the guy on left is the tallest in the pic besides our giant. I was being generous and assumed he was 6 feet tall, then estimated where they would be standing if the legs down to their feet were shown and measured. Assuming the tallest other guy is 6 feet tall, the giant would be at the most 8 feet. I would say this giant is anywhere from 7'6"-7'10".

But if you thought he's tall, what about THIS guy. He must be at least 8'6", just look!


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> First of all he is 18, second of all the guys around him are really short. They put him next to a midget on the right, and the guy on left is the tallest in the pic besides our giant. I was being generous and assumed he was 6 feet tall, then estimated where they would be standing if the legs down to their feet were shown and measured. Assuming the tallest other guy is 6 feet tall, the giant would be at the most 8 feet. I would say this giant is anywhere from 7'6"-7'10".
> 
> But if you thought he's tall, what about THIS guy. He must be at least 8'6", just look!


lets not get too far off yourself, the woman in that pic next to yao ming isnt taller than the shortest guy next to that indian giant.

just look at the size of his head, its at least 1 feet long,
and he is more than 2 head taller than the second tallest guy in the pic, so you dont think hes at least 8 feet tall ??
assume the second tallest guy is 6 feet tall like ou said, wouldnt it make him more than 8 feet tall ??
and he was feature on ripley's believe or not program so you can pretty sure that hes more than 8 feet tall.

if you think yao ming is 8-6 in that pic dont you think that woman would be at least 6-4  stop being pathetic plz


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> lets not get too far off yourself, the woman in that pic next to yao ming isnt taller than the shortest guy next to that indian giant.


How the hell do you know?


> just look at the size of his head, its at least 1 feet long,


How the hell do you know?


> and he is more than 2 head taller than the second tallest guy in the pic, so you dont think hes at least 8 feet tall ??


Yessum.


> assume the second tallest guy is 6 feet tall like ou said, wouldnt it make him more than 8 feet tall ??


Nope. Learn to use a ruler and a calculator.


> and he was feature on ripley's believe or not program so you can pretty sure that hes more than 8 feet tall.


Because they never verified his height on the show.


> if you think yao ming is 8-6 in that pic dont you think that woman would be at least 6-4  stop being pathetic plz


Ever hear of saracasm? That pic still makes him look about as tall as this Vikas Uppal guy. And let's not resort to personal attacks.


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> How the hell do you know?
> 
> How the hell do you know?
> 
> Yessum.
> 
> Nope. Learn to use a ruler and a calculator.
> 
> Because they never verified his height on the show.
> 
> Ever hear of saracasm? That pic still makes him look about as tall as this Vikas Uppal guy. And let's not resort to personal attacks.


learn to use your eyes and common sense ??
how big is the head of a normal person ?? 9 inches to 10 inches
right ?? how big do you think his head is ?? 12 inches huh ??
its true most of guys claim to be 8 feet are way shorter than that, which is why they were never featured on ripley's believe or not
and this guy was on there for a reason.

yeah you are right they should have verify his height on the show
but since the show claim hes 8-3, then he might as well be
unless you say the show is lying.


----------



## mysterio

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> learn to use your eyes and common sense ??
> how big is the head of a normal person ?? 9 inches to 10 inches
> right ?? how big do you think his head is ?? 12 inches huh ??
> its true most of guys claim to be 8 feet are way shorter than that, which is why they were never featured on ripley's believe or not
> and this guy was on there for a reason.
> 
> yeah you are right they should have verify his height on the show
> but since the show claim hes 8-3, then he might as well be
> unless you say the show is lying.


Chill homie. :grinning: He may be an 8 footer, but I doubt Guinness Book isn't so ignorant that they haven't heard of this guy, and that they are so lazy that they wouldn't send somebody to measure him. Right now 7'9" Radhouane Charbib is offcially the tallest.


----------



## KIMCHI

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill homie. :grinning: He may be an 8 footer, but I doubt Guinness Book isn't so ignorant that they haven't heard of this guy, and that they are so lazy that they wouldn't send somebody to measure him. Right now 7'9" Radhouane Charbib is offcially the tallest.


yeah homie, you should have known how IGNORANT guiness book of records by now already, like i said earlier, ri myong hyun has been 7-10 ever since late 80's and has been play in ever asian game, but they still have that 7-7 pakistani guy as officially the tallest man each and every year until 1999, so i guess they have never heard of the guy right ?? 

anyway, sultan kosen has been measured and officially verify as the tallest basketball player in the world since late 2002, but in this year's book of record they still have that tunisian guy as officially the tallest, isnt it obvious ??


----------

